# XORG Problem

## linjunky

Hallo Leute ich hab ein XORG Problem

das wurde mir vom bildschirm generiert und in /root/xorg.conf.new kopiert

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      380   300     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "BNQ"

        ModelName    "BenQ FP91G+"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

        HorizSync    31.0 - 83.0

        VertRefresh  56.0 - 76.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nv"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Das ist meine /etc/X11/xorg.conf Datei

```

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option     "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option     "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option     "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option     "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

# Set the basic blanking screen saver timeout.

    Option      "blank time"    "10"    # 10 minutes

# Set the DPMS timeouts.  These are set here because they are global

# rather than screen-specific.  These settings alone don't enable DPMS.

# It is enabled per-screen (or per-monitor), and even then only when

# the driver supports it.

    Option      "standby time"  "20"

    Option      "suspend time"  "30"

    Option      "off time"      "60"

# On some platform the server needs to estimate the sizes of PCI

# memory and pio ranges. This is done by assuming that PCI ranges

# don't overlap. Some broken BIOSes tend to set ranges of inactive

# devices wrong. Here one can adjust how aggressive the assumptions

# should be. Default is 0.

# Option   "EstimateSizesAggresively" "0"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris), comment

# out the above line, and uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

# Set the keyboard auto repeat parameters.  Not all platforms implement

# this.

    Option      "AutoRepeat"    "500 5"

# Specifiy which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1)).

#    Option     "Xleds" "1 2 3"

# To disable the XKEYBOARD extension, uncomment XkbDisable.

#    Option     "XkbDisable"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a European

# keyboard, you will probably want to use one of:

#

#    Option     "XkbModel"      "pc102"

#    Option     "XkbModel"      "pc105"

#

# If you have a Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#

#    Option     "XkbModel"      "microsoft"

#

# If you have a US "windows" keyboard you will want:

#

#    Option     "XkbModel"      "pc104"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#

#    Option     "XkbLayout"     "de"

#

# or:

#

#    Option     "XkbLayout"     "de"

#    Option     "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#

#    Option     "XkbOptions"    "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for xorg

#

#    Option     "XkbRules"      "xorg"

#    Option     "XkbModel"      "pc101"

#    Option     "XkbLayout"     "us"

#    Option     "XkbVariant"    ""

#    Option     "XkbOptions"    ""

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

# The mouse protocol and device.  The device is normally set to /dev/mouse,

# which is usually a symbolic link to the real device.

    Option      "Protocol"      "Microsoft"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse"

# On platforms where PnP mouse detection is supported the following

# protocol setting can be used when using a newer PnP mouse:

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Auto"

# When using mouse connected to a PS/2 port (aka "MousePort"), set the

# the protocol as follows.  On some platforms some other settings may

# be available.

#    Option "Protocol"  "PS/2"

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris), use

# the following instead of any of the lines above.  The Device line

# is not required in this case.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some older Logitech mice.  In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option     "BaudRate"      "9600"

#    Option     "SampleRate"    "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option     "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option     "Emulate3Timeout"       "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice, or any

# 3-button mouse where the middle button generates left+right button

# events.

#    Option     "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse2"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

EndSection

# Some examples of extended input devices

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

# The identifier line must be present.

    Identifier  "Generic Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    HorizSync  31.5  # typical for a single frequency fixed-sync monitor

#    HorizSync  30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    VertRefresh        60  # typical for a single frequency fixed-sync monitor

#    VertRefresh        50-100        # multisync

#    VertRefresh        60, 65        # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    VertRefresh        40-50, 80-100 # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# Modes can be specified in two formats.  A compact one-line format, or

# a multi-line format.

# A generic VGA 640x480 mode (hsync = 31.5kHz, refresh = 60Hz)

# These two are equivalent

#    ModeLine "640x480" 25.175 640 664 760 800 480 491 493 525

    Mode "640x480"

        DotClock        25.175

        HTimings        640 664 760 800

        VTimings        480 491 493 525

    EndMode

# These two are equivalent

#    ModeLine "1024x768i" 45 1024 1048 1208 1264 768 776 784 817 Interlace

#    Mode "1024x768i"

#        DotClock       45

#        HTimings       1024 1048 1208 1264

#        VTimings       768 776 784 817

#        Flags          "Interlace"

#    EndMode

# If a monitor has DPMS support, that can be indicated here.  This will

# enable DPMS when the monitor is used with drivers that support it.

#    Option     "dpms"

# If a monitor requires that the sync signals be superimposed on the

# green signal, the following option will enable this when used with

# drivers that support it.  Only a relatively small range of hardware

# (and drivers) actually support this.

#    Option     "sync on green"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

Section "Device"

# The Identifier must be present.

    Identifier  "Generic VGA"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset    "generic"

# Various other lines can be specified to override the driver's automatic

# detection code.  In most cases they are not needed.

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

# Various option lines can be added here as required.  Some options

# are more appropriate in Screen sections, Display subsections or even

# Monitor sections.

#    Option     "hw cursor" "off"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "any supported Trident chip"

    Driver      "trident"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "MGA Millennium I"

    Driver      "mga"

    Option      "hw cursor" "off"

    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "MGA G200 AGP"

    Driver      "mga"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option      "pci retry"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

# The Identifier, Device and Monitor lines must be present

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Generic VGA"

    Monitor     "Generic Monitor"

# The favoured Depth and/or Bpp may be specified here

    DefaultDepth 8

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           8

        Modes           "640x480"

        ViewPort        0 0

        Virtual         800 600

    EndSubsection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           4

        Modes           "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           1

        Modes           "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier          "Screen MGA1"

    Device              "MGA Millennium I"

    Monitor             "Generic Monitor"

    Option              "no accel"

    DefaultDepth        16

#    DefaultDepth       24

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           8

        Modes           "1280x1024"

        Option          "rgb bits" "8"

        Visual          "StaticColor"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           16

        Modes           "1280x1024"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           24

        Modes           "1280x1024"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier          "Screen MGA2"

    Device              "MGA G200 AGP"

    Monitor             "Generic Monitor"

    DefaultDepth        8

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           8

        Modes           "1280x1024"

        Option          "rgb bits" "8"

        Visual          "StaticColor"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Main Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen      "Screen MGA 1"  ""      ""      ""      "Screen MGA 2"

    Screen      "Screen MGA 2"  ""      ""      "Screen MGA 1"  ""

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".  In this example, "Mouse1" is the core pointer,

# and "Mouse2" is an extended input device that also generates core

# pointer events (i.e., both mice will move the standard pointer).

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "another layout"

    Screen      "Screen 1"

    Screen      "Screen MGA 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "simple layout"

    Screen      "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

immer wenn ich jetzt xorgcfg versuch zu starten schlägt mein Bildschirm aus. Und wird schwarz. dann steht da noch out of range

Kann mir bitte einer helfen und mir sagen was ich da machen muss

----------

## root_tux_linux

Also bei "out of range" würd ich sagen  HorizSync  oder/und VertRefresh ist falsch.

Wenn du einfach nur konfigurieren willst kannste das auch mit  xorgconfig (konsole).

Ansonsten  wirf nen Blick in die Log.

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Quote:*   

>         Driver      "nv" 
> 
>         VendorName  "nVidia Corporation" 
> 
>         BoardName   "NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT]" 
> ...

 

also du hast eine 6600 GT? dann werf mal den richtigen treiber drauf... -> nvidia-drivers

useflag für xorg-server nicht vergessen, dann bitte nochmal X -configure und gucken ob es dann hinhaut, vielleicht haut die erkennung nicht hin wegen dem nicht optimalen treiber

----------

## linjunky

So schaut bei mir Xorg.0.log aus

```

(--) NV(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000

(--) NV(0): MMIO registers at 0xC8000000

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) NV(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) NV(0): Probing for analog device on output A...

(--) NV(0):   ...found one

(II) NV(0): Probing for analog device on output B...

(--) NV(0):   ...found one

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus A...

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) NV(0):   ... none found

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus B...

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(--) NV(0): DDC detected a CRT:

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer: BNQ  Model: 76a5  Serial#: 24954

(II) NV(0): Year: 2006  Week: 28

(II) NV(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) NV(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) NV(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite

(II) NV(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 30

(II) NV(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) NV(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) NV(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) NV(0): redX: 0.634 redY: 0.354   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.614

(II) NV(0): blueX: 0.138 blueY: 0.076   whiteX: 0.310 whiteY: 0.330

(II) NV(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) NV(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) NV(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) NV(0): #0: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) NV(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 76  vid: 36993

(II) NV(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) NV(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 72  vid: 35969

(II) NV(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) NV(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  376 x 301 mm

(II) NV(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) NV(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) NV(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) NV(0): clock: 25.2 MHz   Image Size:  376 x 301 mm

(II) NV(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 656  h_sync_end 752 h_blank_end 800 h_border: 0

(II) NV(0): v_active: 350  v_sync: 387  v_sync_end 389 v_blanking: 449 v_border: 0

(II) NV(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 76 Hz, H min: 31  H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) NV(0): Monitor name: BenQ FP91G+

(II) NV(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) NV(0):     00ffffffffffff0009d1a5767a610000

(II) NV(0):     1c1001036c261e78ea6d66a25a4c9d23

(II) NV(0):     134f54bdef80714f81908180818c0101

(II) NV(0):     010101010101302a009851002a403070

(II) NV(0):     1300782d1100001ed50980a0205e6310

(II) NV(0):     10605208782d1100001a000000fd0038

(II) NV(0):     4c1f530e000a202020202020000000fc

(II) NV(0):     0042656e512046503931472b0a2000aa

(--) NV(0): CRTC 0 appears to have a CRT attached

(II) NV(0): Using CRT on CRTC 0

(II) NV(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) NV(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) NV(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(II) NV(0): Modeline "720x400"   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(II) NV(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1152x864"  104.00  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 867 871 905 -hsync +vsync

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  140.75  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1027 1034 1072 -hsync +vsync

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  133.00  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1027 1034 1070 -hsync +vsync

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x350"   25.17  640 656 752 800  350 387 389 449 -hsync +vsync

(--) NV(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kBytes

(==) NV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) NV(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 31.00-83.00 kHz

(II) NV(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 56.00-76.00 Hz

(II) NV(0): Estimated virtual size for aspect ratio 1.2667 is 1280x1024

(II) NV(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using driver mode "1280x1024" (mode clock too high)

(--) NV(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) NV(0): *Driver mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Driver mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Driver mode "1280x1024": 133.0 MHz, 77.0 kHz, 71.9 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  133.00  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1027 1034 1070 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Driver mode "1280x1024": 109.0 MHz, 63.7 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Driver mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Driver mode "1152x864": 104.0 MHz, 67.7 kHz, 74.8 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1152x864"  104.00  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 867 871 905 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Driver mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Driver mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Driver mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "896x672": 102.4 MHz, 83.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "896x672"  102.40  896 960 1060 1224  672 672 674 697 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Driver mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Driver mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Driver mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Driver mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "800x600": 87.8 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   87.75  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   81.00  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "700x525"   77.90  700 732 892 956  525 526 532 545 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "700x525"   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x512"   67.50  640 648 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x512"   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Driver mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Driver mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Driver mode "640x480": 30.2 MHz, 35.0 kHz, 66.7 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Driver mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Driver mode "720x400": 28.3 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "720x400"   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "576x432"   54.00  576 608 672 800  432 432 434 450 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Driver mode "640x350": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x350"   25.17  640 656 752 800  350 387 389 449 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   39.38  512 520 568 656  384 384 386 400 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   37.50  512 524 592 664  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 420  240 240 242 250 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 332 352 416  240 244 246 260 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): Display dimensions: (380, 300) mm

(**) NV(0): DPI set to (85, 86)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xcc000000 - 0xccffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [2] 0   0       0xc8000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd100c000 - 0xd100ffff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd1008000 - 0xd100bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd1011000 - 0xd10117ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd1010000 - 0xd10103ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd1000000 - 0xd1007fff (0x8000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xd2000000 - 0xd2000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xd2001000 - 0xd2001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xd2002000 - 0xd2002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0xd2003000 - 0xd2003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0xd2004000 - 0xd2004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0xcd000000 - 0xcd01ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [19] -1 0       0xcc000000 - 0xccffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [20] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [21] -1 0       0xc8000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [22] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [23] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [24] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [25] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

        [36] -1 0       0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

        [37] -1 0       0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

        [38] -1 0       0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [39] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [40] -1 0       0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

        [41] -1 0       0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

        [42] -1 0       0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

        [43] -1 0       0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [44] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [45] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [46] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [47] -1 0       0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [48] -1 0       0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [49] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [50] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [51] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) NV(0): Write-combining range (0xc0000000,0x10000000)

(WW) NV(0): Cannot read colourmap from VGA.  Will restore with default

(II) NV(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Scanline Image Writes

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(==) NV(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NV(0): DPMS enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

----------

## root_tux_linux

Yoah, ich sag noch immer VertRefresh oder HorziSync:

Versuch mal:

```

Section "Monitor" 

Identifier  "Generic Monitor" 

HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

VertRefresh 50-70

Und was hier noch alles über deinen Monitor reinmuss.

EndSection

```

----------

## Finswimmer

Bei DVI Bildschirmen musst du gar nichts mehr eintragen.

Tobi

----------

